# My First ABT's



## pastafazool (Jul 28, 2017)

Made my first ABT's this morning.  Used both jalapeños and cubanell peppers.
They were filled with cream cheese, shredded cheddar, andouille sausage and Jeff's Original rub.  They turned out delicious.  :yahoo:













IMG_1275.JPG



__ pastafazool
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks tasty,they won't be your last.:biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2017)

They look very good


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah.. Nice ones.. [emoji]128293[/emoji] good ingredients. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## tallbm (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

Good job and welcome to the world of ABT's :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

You tricked me with 2 posts and those yummy pics [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 29, 2017)

PFZ, they look delicious !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2017)

They sure look delicious!

Point for a great first try!

Al


----------



## lancep (Jul 29, 2017)

Mmmm... those look great!

:points:


----------

